# Cross-over and Cross-under turns learning



## Lit (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,
I am a newbie in snowboarding and riding my first season  I've already learned a regular skidded turns and riding w/o falling on blue/red slopes. For a few days i've been learning cross-over turns and at the moment i can ride the blue slope and make smooth carved c-shaped turns w/o skidding(often ). Cross-over turns is ok for me but i'd like to improve it with faster turns and short arcs. Also i'd like to learn cross-under turns to be able to make a very fast turns. Unfortunately i couldn't find any video explaining cross-under turns, available video only shows the techniques but don't explain. Can you suggest any tutorial video for cross-under turns?
I found a short video on youtube demonstrating these skills Cross-over/Cross-under
Can somebody clarify for me 2 things(please, skip dudes on alpine snowboards):
1) Does the 2nd dude make fast cross-over turns?
2) Does the dude in yellow jacket and blue hat make cross-under turns?

p.s.
Thx a lot for help and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Norst (Jan 10, 2010)

1)yes 2)yes

During a turn 2 things have to happen, 1)you need to unweigh the board and 2)you need to move your COM over the new edge. To do this you can do the cross-over or cross-under (theres alot of names for them, ie. down-unweighted for cross under). In the cross over turn, you are extending your body to unweigh the board and shifting your body over the new edge. In the cross under turn, you are sucking up your knees to unweigh the board and moving the board under you. When someone is doing the cross-over turn, you can see their upper body flexing and extending with maximal flexion after the turn completes, they then unweigh the board by extending to initiate the next turn. For the cross-under boarders, you see them flexing and extending at the opposite timings while their upper body stays more static than the cross-over turners. They extend during the turn and flex to unweigh the board to initiate the turn. So think about extending your leg through the turn and sucking them up to switch edges. Building up a good rhythm helps alot with these.

hope that helps


----------

